# Fluch der Karibik 4: Das ist das 1. Filmposter!



## Mandalorianer (8 Dez. 2010)

*Captain Jack is back
Fluch der Karibik 4: Das ist das 1. Filmposter!*




​Drei Mal stach unser Lieblings-Pirat Captain Jack Sparrow bereits in See. Im nächsten Jahr wird Hollywood-Traummann Johnny Depp (47) abermals in der Rolle des verkorksten Seeräubers in Fluch der Karibik 4 zu sehen sein. Und das nicht wie gewohnt an der Seite von Orlando Bloom (33) und Keira Knightley (25), dafür aber neben der spanischen Beauty Penelope Cruz (36). Und diese hat ihn auf der Leinwand mit verführerischem Blick schnell am Haken. Steckt hinter ihrem Umwerben aber vielleicht doch eine Taktik?

Jetzt gibt es schon das erste Filmposter der erfolgreichen Piraten-Reihe. Darauf zu sehen ist allerdings weder die rassige Schönheit Cruz noch der Superpirat Sparrow, vielmehr ist es ein Vorgeschmack darauf, was die Fans erwarten können: Abenteuer, Spannung und jede Menge Action. Zumindest könnte man das bei dem Totenkopf vermuten.

Natürlich gibt es in der Karibik-Fortsetzung auch eine gehörige Portion Spaß und Humor. *Schon am 20. Mai 2011* soll das vierte Piraten-Spektakel hierzulande in die Kinos kommen. 

*Da sind wir mal wieder gespannt 
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## DonEnrico (8 Dez. 2010)

Ich danke Dir für die Info!:thumbup:


----------



## desert_fox (10 Dez. 2010)

cool, hoffentlich werden die filme wieder witzig und cool!!


----------



## Khorkie0815 (19 Dez. 2010)

Wie ich mich schon auf die Fortsetzung freue, vor allem aber auch wegen Penelope Cruz  Sie wird neben Johnny Depp sicher eine gute Figur machen.
Nebenbei: Johnny Depp ist inzwischen 47? Die Zeit vergeht wieder mal so schnell. Wenn ich in dem Alter nur annähernd so gut ausseh, dann bin ich echt glücklich *g*


----------



## Punisher (19 Dez. 2010)

Irgendwie gefällt mir das Poster


----------



## 666-Romancer (25 Jan. 2011)

Hab schon eine Vorschau gesehen!
Diesmal spielt Blackbeard mit...der berüchtigste Seeräuber von allen.
Der Film sollte keinen Fan enttäuschen.


----------



## swissgamewonder (31 Jan. 2011)

Habe den Trailer letzte Woche im Kino gesehen. Freue mich auf jeden Fall schon auf den Film


----------



## woodyjezy (6 Feb. 2011)

Danke für die Infos und fürs Poster!!!
Ich freu mich schon voll auf den Film!!!


----------

